# Divac ?



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi guys

In these days here are spreading come rumors about a possible "coming" of Vlade Divac to Italy in season 2004-2005 ... 

What can u say to me ?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If he leaves the Kings hell leave basketball for good...


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

i dont think we will ever see him playing for an italian team, if anything he will play for Partizan, the team he is president of, or Crvena Zvezda


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Hi guys
> 
> In these days here are spreading come rumors about a possible "coming" of Vlade Divac to Italy in season 2004-2005 ...
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1723508



> Another story circulated this week that Divac is done with international basketball. He told me so as well last weekend. I told him I don't believe it.
> 
> Although Divac does point out that "my international career ended perfect" -- with a gold medal at the 2002 World Championships in Indianapolis -- I question whether he'll be able to resist the temptation of trying to beat a beefed-up Team USA at the Athens Olympics. The other temptation? Team USA is playing an exhibition game in Belgrade before the Olympics, and it's the sort of once-in-a-lifetime occasion Divac will struggle to pass up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Well, if the Kings win the championship this season, then I'm sure Divac will leave the NBA for Europe this summer.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

When he isn´t with the Kings anymore he will probably play for Partizan, like Sabonis is doing for Zalgiris at the moment.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> When he isn´t with the Kings anymore he will probably play for Partizan, like Sabonis is doing for Zalgiris at the moment.


Mmm, and so why he speaks clearly about "Spain or Italy" and not about Belgrad ? Sabonis said always "only with Zalgiris" , Divac no.

We can only wait


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

As a president and Investor of Partizan Divac wouldn't be allowed to play euroleague in any other team imo, while I don't think his ambitions are Uleb-cup or only Spain or Italian league. Also new Belgrade arena (where both matches with Dream team will take place) would be full with Vlade in Partizan- that's $M$O$N$E$Y$- and he is aware of that...
Red Bandit- I would love to see Vlade in Crvena Zvezda, but as you know Grobari (fan group of Partizan) would :boxing: him for that...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Now it looks like he isn't going to retire this year:



> Divac, who will be a free agent at the end of the season, is having such an outstanding season that he has tabled his retirement plans and wants to remain with the Kings for another few years, provided of course, that the feelings are mutual.
> 
> "Are you kidding?" replied Geoff Petrie, the Kings' president of basketball operations. "Absolutely. Vlade is the heart and soul of this team. It's hard for me to imagine him playing anywhere else because of our style of play, the fixture that he is within the organization and community. And the fact that, with all the injuries, he has always been there for us, always. We will be the first in line."
> 
> ...


Kings must do all they can to keep Divac


----------

